# 'Intermedius' or 'Baja Huallaga'



## spinytail (Mar 1, 2017)

My shared Google Photos of them... https://goo.gl/photos/nezvtg1pK2wniHjs5

and LLL page... Arrow Frogs and Mantellas

I picked up from LLL and they are selling both forms of imitator. I just have seen conflicting naming online so wanted to get some expert opinions.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Sending you a p.m....


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yep they have them switched on lll


----------



## spinytail (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks guys, I will have to ask them about it and in the future get my frogs from the breeders here.


----------

